# Introduction



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. my name is BJ (short for Billy J) and i live in the Las Vegas NV area. i saw a Garden train many years back and really liked it. the thought of having one stayed in the back of my head and gathered cobwebs until a couple of weeks ago when my neighbor showed me his HO setup he was building. i dusted off the cobwebs as we just purchased a forclosure with limited space. ill try to post pics but cant guarantee they'll post as i took them from my phone as im using








http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...photo3.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...41d70e.jpg

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...photo4.jpg 
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...8f390d.jpg 
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...5f8c5f.jpg 
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/...e92f67.jpg 
anyway im thinking of using PT 2x6 in 1' lenghts to connect the track and leave the stones as ballast... any suggestions are appreciated thank you? 
Billy J, las Vegas


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

anyway im thinking of using PT 2x6 in 1' lenghts to connect the track and leave the stones as ballast 
Billy, 
Welcome to MLS. 

I'm having a hard time understanding what you are proposing. 1' lengths will be a bit unstable unless you connect the ends rigidly, and why not use 8' lengths on the straight portions? Take a look at some of the threads on "spline" roadbed ?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Billy

Welcome too!

If you don't know how to already, here is how to post photos with HTML.
Just put the address of your photos in the "photo URL" field










Putting your track on boards gives a good flat surface to work with, providing that you give it enough support.

Good luck with your start in large scale!

Alec.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Billy j 
You could talk to Mark Johnson who is sponser on this site and also from Vegas area. Silver State Trains


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you're right Pete. i will use 8' on the straights.thanks for the input


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Be wary of warping on the 2x6s. I've seen some railroads built with that technique which have lasted for years, some turn into corkscrew roller coasters after 2 seasons. Don't know what the difference is besides the particular wood being used. Some folks have had better luck using Trex as a subroadbed base, since it doesn't have the tendency to warp. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As dry as it is in your area I would for go the timber to lay track on and just lay as free floating track. Just remember when doing track work in your part of the country lay the track in the hottest part of the day as the track will be fully expanded and cause you less problems later on. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Billy, 
Welcome to MLS. 
You will learn a lot on this site. I have and still do every day. 
I am in Henderson so give me a call anytime.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Billy to the insanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

as of my last post, i gave up on the PT 2x6. it warped very bad very fast as East Broad Top mentioned. the railway works okay but derails in a couple of spots. i'm going to HD to but 10 bags of readymix to hopefully correct this problem. Thanks everyone


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

If you haven't poured the concrete yet, consider using crusher fines instead for your roadbed. Crusher fines are nothing more than the small dust and particles left from crushing rock at the quarry. They sell it as Crusher fines, Screening, Chicken grit, and probably other names. Hollow out a trench in your existing stones. Place the screenings in the trench and tamp them. Try to get the top of the screenings as flat as you can. Remember that the track wants to be as level as you can get it from side to side. Lay the track on top and then add more screenings on top of the track. Take a stiff brush and brush the screenings into the track until the tops of the ties are visible. Next, wet everything with a sprinkler. this will set the stone and it will nit together.


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks Madman, that sounds like a great idea


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You are welcome. If you need additional information or help, these forums are only a click away.


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

took a quick trip around the garden, stuck my iphone on the caboose. sorry for the video quality 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQaYJk3qN0&feature=share


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the huge pond next to your track!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS. That' look good on what you done so far.. A little crush gravel to level the track and you have a great R.R. Nice video..
Get a chance, get a hold of " Silver State Trains, Mark Johnson" He can help a lot and is right near you...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you get the ballast in place cross level it. I use a line bubble as it is just right to cross the rails. I also insulate it just in case you forget to turn the power of. I use a paint brush to sweep the ballast down to the top of the ties after your finished leveling and lining the track. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------

